# Twiggs & Jones Club needs 4



## CAnderson (Mar 30, 2017)

500 acres of mature pine, young pine (that has been thinned), clear cuts, 7 food plots, and hard wood bottoms. Campsite with electric, 15x25 Shelter w/ 250gal water tank. Covered cleaning station. Outhouse with power. Plenty of deer, turkey, squirrel, dove, wood duck (pond and marsh on property), and some coyote. No hogs. 200 yard shooting range. The property is both Twiggs and Jones counties, located 20min east of Macon. 

Need 4 more members, to make a total 11, $600 for year.
Membership includes spouse and siblings.

Part in Twiggs county is in Southern.

Call Larry, 678-967-0190. Or PM. For more info or questions.


----------



## ruvig8r (Mar 31, 2017)

*Hunt club*

2 GUYS LOOKING FOR A NEW SPOT... VERY INTERESTED IN YOUR CLUB.  COULD YOU PLEASE EMAIL ME YOUR CLUB RULES, MAPS, AERIALS, ETC. AND GIVE ME MORE INFO ON YOUR CAMP SITUATION... I'VE GOT A CAMPER THAT NEED TO LEAVE IN CAMP YEAR ROUND.  MY EMAIL ADDRESS IS glr@alliantp.com THANKS


----------



## jmccue (Mar 31, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## CAnderson (Apr 3, 2017)

Spots filled!
Thanks.


----------

